# 2020.10.22 & 23 • Trovoada na Serra do Socorro (Mafra/Torres Verdas)



## windchill (23 Out 2020 às 23:47)

_*. . .e no cimo do monte, o sonho cumpriu-se. . .*
_
     Depois da uma viagem após um dia de trabalho, cheio de fé, esperança e convicção no cumprimento de um sonho eléctrico e luminoso, contemplando um belíssimo cenário ao pôr do sol, e esperando algumas horas numa noite que avançava cada vez mais escura e gelada, eis que a mais linda luz surgiu no horizonte..... e chegava o precioso momento de eternizar o mais idílico espectáculo que a atmosfera me pode oferecer...

_*(...e o que eu amo perseguir sonhos assim...)*
_
Espero que gostem...


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2020 às 23:49)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jYsGo1]
	

2020.10.22 - 234416 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Socorro] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jYrMPY]
	

2020.10.22 - 234604 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Socorro] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jYrMqm]
	

2020.10.22 - 234952 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Socorro] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jYrMeE]
	

2020.10.22 - 235544 (NIKON D500) [Serra do Socorro] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jYrLZg]
	

2020.10.22 - 235855 (NIKON D500) [Serra do Socorro] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jYsESW]
	

2020.10.23 - 000504 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Socorro] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jYrLr7]
	

2020.10.23 - 000756 (NIKON D500) [Serra do Socorro] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jYsEwL]
	

2020.10.23 - 001037 (NIKON D500) [Serra do Socorro] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2020 às 01:41)

Um sonho de fotos! 

Nunca subi à Serra do Socorro. A estrada tem boas condições de acesso. é asfaltada? E no local há alguma possibilidade de protecção contra o vento, chuva e trovoada? Devíamos criar um tópico (será que já existe?) para listar os pontos de observação com melhores condições em cada região.

Como sempre, o teu trabalho fotográfico é uma fonte de inspiração!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Out 2020 às 09:46)

StormRic disse:


> Nunca subi à Serra do Socorro. A estrada tem boas condições de acesso. é asfaltada? E no local há alguma possibilidade de protecção contra o vento, chuva e trovoada? Devíamos criar um tópico (será que já existe?) para listar os pontos de observação com melhores condições em cada região.


A única vez que fui à Serra do Socorro foi há quase dez anos, contudo lembro-me, na altura, que parte do trajeto até ao topo era alcatroado, contudo havia um troço a meio em que a estrada era algo acidentada e com uma calçada em muito más condições. Suponho que a coisa esteja melhor depois de ver isto: 
https://www.cm-mafra.pt/pages/1144?news_id=1065

Sobre a proteção contra a chuva e trovoada, diria que das poucas proteções que existe é a da própria capela. O cume é bastante despido de vegetação, logo as únicas árvores que existem estão na encosta.


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2020 às 10:41)

StormRic disse:


> Um sonho de fotos!
> 
> Nunca subi à Serra do Socorro. A estrada tem boas condições de acesso. é asfaltada? E no local há alguma possibilidade de protecção contra o vento, chuva e trovoada? Devíamos criar um tópico (será que já existe?) para listar os pontos de observação com melhores condições em cada região.
> 
> Como sempre, o teu trabalho fotográfico é uma fonte de inspiração!





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A única vez que fui à Serra do Socorro foi há quase dez anos, contudo lembro-me, na altura, que parte do trajeto até ao topo era alcatroado, contudo havia um troço a meio em que a estrada era algo acidentada e com uma calçada em muito más condições. Suponho que a coisa esteja melhor depois de ver isto:
> https://www.cm-mafra.pt/pages/1144?news_id=1065
> 
> Sobre a proteção contra a chuva e trovoada, diria que das poucas proteções que existe é a da própria capela. O cume é bastante despido de vegetação, logo as únicas árvores que existem estão na encosta.



Amigos, a estrada foi completamente renovada e alcatroada até ao cume, que termina na Ermida da Senhora do Socorro. Junto à Ermida existem alguns muros muito bons para pousar as camaras e há uma antena de telecomunicações com um para-raios, o que é sempre uma protecção adicional!
@StormRic , não há tópico para spots, mas há um mapa que eu criei e que está disponível para consulta aqui;

https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?mid=1QMmkZFCufBgUkUaXP3aJaonVIEex8kB1&usp=sharing


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Out 2020 às 10:45)

Brutal como sempre Nuno  Obrigado pela tua dedicação , é uma benção para nós sermos comtemplados com estas obras de arte tuas  Abraço


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2020 às 10:59)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Brutal como sempre Nuno  Obrigado pela tua dedicação , é uma benção para nós sermos comtemplados com estas obras de arte tuas  Abraço


Obrigado @Ricardo Carvalho


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Out 2020 às 14:39)

Fantásticas fotos 
e eu que vou tanta vez a Serra do Socorro.


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2020 às 15:19)

Vitor TT disse:


> Fantásticas fotos
> e eu que vou tanta vez a Serra do Socorro.



Obrigado @Vitor TT


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2020 às 15:36)

windchill disse:


> Amigos, a estrada foi completamente renovada e alcatroada até ao cume, que termina na Ermida da Senhora do Socorro. Junto à Ermida existem alguns muros muito bons para pousar as camaras e há uma antena de telecomunicações com um para-raios, o que é sempre uma protecção adicional!
> @StormRic , não há tópico para spots, mas há um mapa que eu criei e que está disponível para consulta aqui;
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?mid=1QMmkZFCufBgUkUaXP3aJaonVIEex8kB1&usp=sharing



Obrigado pelas informações, Nuno, e pelo link! Partilhares tudo isto connosco é fantástico, abraço!


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2020 às 16:23)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado pelas informações, Nuno, e pelo link! Partilhares tudo isto connosco é fantástico, abraço!


É um gosto @StormRic


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Out 2020 às 18:42)

Parabéns pela excelente reportagem, a Serra do Socorro é de facto de uma beleza extraordináia é a maior chaminé vulcânica da região de Lisboa e principal centro de comunicação e observação das Linhas de Torres Vedras


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2020 às 20:52)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Parabéns pela excelente reportagem, a Serra do Socorro é de facto de uma beleza extraordináia é a maior chaminé vulcânica da região de Lisboa e principal centro de comunicação e observação das Linhas de Torres Vedras



Obrigado @VimDePantufas 

É um local que já conheço há vários anos e em que já tinha 'sonhado' fotografar uma trovoada! Felizmente foi logo à primeira tentativa


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2020 às 09:47)

Como sempre, registos fotográficos de irrepreensível qualidade! 
Parabéns e obrigado pelas partilhas


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2020 às 10:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Como sempre, registos fotográficos de irrepreensível qualidade!
> Parabéns e obrigado pelas partilhas



Obrigado eu @João Pedro


----------

